# Daughters bike too big?



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

Eldest loves her cycling. She's completely out grown her 16". Santa bought this 24" which we already knew will be too big but hopefully ok for the spring. 

We're worried though that it's too big for her. Bike shop says she'll be fine with it very soon. She can just tipto when on saddle and can reach brakes. Trouble is when reading websites they say the youngest for a 24" is 8 and she'll be 6 in a month. 

Please can you guys have a look and let me know if it's going to be too much for her to handle?


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

Can the seat lower?

I would want her feet a bit closer to the ground. I know children grow quickly but I wouldn't be happy with that set up.

Try raising the seat on your bike until your feet are 9 inches off the floor and try it. I am sure it won't feel safe.


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

Seat is at lowest. I'm happy with it not being ready until spring but would hate to miss the summer.


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

She can tip toe on floor whilst on saddle.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

She should be ok for the summer. In fact you will be buying her a new bike


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> She should be ok for the summer. In fact you will be buying her a new bike


What you think she'll outgrow that one??


----------



## Thomk (28 Dec 2014)

I have girls a little older. It looks too big to me by quite a way and I would also worry that the weight of it would be a lot to handle for one so little.


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

Thomk said:


> I would also worry that the weight of it would be a lot to handle for one so little.


That's what's bothering me.


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Dec 2014)

Can you swap the stem for one slightly shorter to reduce the reach or perhaps flip the existing one if it doesn't increase the reach to make it more sit up and beg. 

To deal with the brakes, there should be a little grub screw you can turn which brings the brake lever in for short hands.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

Don't worry, that bike will be fine for her. Make sure she learns how to adjust brakes and clean the chain. It's not all fun you know ;0)


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2014)

What is her current skill level like on a bike, skilful kids can cope better than those who are still a bit nervous on a bike. I know friends who bought specialized bikes for their kids and went slightly larger than I expected but they both were able to ride them and were tall for their age.

I it does look a little too big, have you taken off the rear reflector as that may enable you to lower the saddle a little, but the brake levers look a little far away at the moment (though they can be adjusted, it may not come in enough).


----------



## Arrowfoot (28 Dec 2014)

Looking at the photograph I would not worry. As you pointed out - can reach brakes and tiptoe. Kids grow very fast. Just be around close until she gets used to the bike. Should not be long when it comes to kids.


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

She's great on her bike andyes the reflector is off for saddle at lowest.


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

with the seat at it's lowest can she tiptoe enough to feel safe on it? even if she has to lean over ever so slightly to get a good firm planting with one foot?

i wouldn't worry, just let her get used to it

when i was her age and a few years older i always had stuff that was too big for me to start with and then too small before i got rid of it, i remember riding bikes that felt like i needed a step ladder to get on and off them! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## jefmcg (28 Dec 2014)

And this is why Christmas should be in summer


----------



## subaqua (28 Dec 2014)

the size guides are a very basic guide. my youngest is 7 but is taller than a lot of the 9 year olds in year 4 . his mate Lissus is smaller than some of the kids in year 1. 2years ago i had loads of people on here telling me the bike i had bought for my daughter was too big she wouldn't like it wouldn't ride it. they were all wrong !


----------



## Turdus philomelos (28 Dec 2014)

I can remember as a child the kids around us getting new bikes. Back then it was a huge investment for some parents, so to get value for money the child was expected 'to grow' into the bike.

To remedy the short leg problem blocks of wood were attached to the bike's pedals to take up the 5 inch space between foot and pedal.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Dec 2014)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I can remember as a child the kids around us getting new bikes. Back then it was a huge investment for some parents, so to get value for money the child was expected 'to grow' into the bike.
> 
> To remedy the short leg problem blocks of wood were attached to the bike's pedals to take up the 5 inch space between foot and pedal.



At six foot plus and the age of 44, I'm still waiting to grow into mine. To the OP, my daughter was growing like a weed at that age and indeed still is! Like has been said, she will be taller by summer but do check her reach on the brake levers.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2014)

I think you should have gone for a 20 " personally , imho shes too small for it .
My wife is 4 foot 7 " and rides a 24 " comfortably , my son whos 7 is small for age and fits a 16 " nicely .
Then again what do i know


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

Swapping it won't be a problem but don't want a bike for a year only.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Dec 2014)

Voice of slight dissent here: her raised knee looks uncomfortably high to me & its not at the total top of the crank (I know she's not racing or anything but still needs to feel comfy and smooth turning the pedals).


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Voice of slight dissent here: her raised knee looks uncomfortably high to me & its not at the total top of the crank (I know she's not racing or anything but still needs to feel comfy and smooth turning the pedals).



I agree, maybe the cranks a bit long. My boys at that age could not I expect touch the floor with both feet when sitting on the saddle.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Dec 2014)

Is it a standard saddle clamp?

If so the normal fitting has the rail at the top of the clamp.

Inverting the fitting do that the saddle rail is at the bottom will lower the saddle another inch


----------



## Markymark (28 Dec 2014)

Ok I think she can reach the brakes and reach the floor ok. My worry is that its too big a bike to handle.


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2014)

We can't tell you. Let her ride it and you judge. Do the usual stuff of moving the brake levers in on the adjustment screw, rotating the handlebars so they are back more, if they allow it and moving the saddle forward. My own experience is, it won't be too big for long. If she simply can't manage it, keep it until she can and get a 2nd hand one off ebay for 12 months.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2014)

I like @Crackle idea to get a second hand one off eBay for the next year, my BIL picked up a secondhand Dawes Redtail (20 inch) for about £20 though he had to bid on a few until he was that lucky, and you wouldn't loose any money if you then put it back on a year later. 

You show her with the handlebars straight, what if you turn the handlebars I think she will find it difficult to control it fully for now. Normally kids move up to 24inch from about year 4 though my niece will be a lot later and one of mine only did it in year 6.


----------



## jack smith (28 Dec 2014)

Can you chop the seatpost abit with a hacksaw to reduce some height or os the saddle touching the seattube?


----------



## Thomk (28 Dec 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Swapping it won't be a problem but don't want a bike for a year only.


My daughter's are 7 and 8 and both have 20" wheels which will be good for as couple more years.


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2014)

Think it probably depends how comfortable she is with the bike.

My 7 year old daughter rides a bike with 24" wheels and there's no way either foot can touch the floor when she's on the saddle. Doesn't seem to be too much of a problem though and she rides it nearly every day.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2014)

Still those cranks look big, what size are they?


----------



## Markymark (29 Dec 2014)

Swapped it for 20". Decided it was just too much for. 

Cheers for help guys.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Dec 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Swapped it for 20". Decided it was just too much for.
> 
> Cheers for help guys.


Let us know how she gets on , i wanted a geared bike for my lad but due to his size ( he looks 5 and is 7 and a half) i have not seen any about and i think 18 " is the minimum size for geared bikes which would be too big.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Let us know how she gets on , i wanted a geared bike for my lad but due to his size ( he looks 5 and is 7 and a half) i have not seen any about and i think 18 " is the minimum size for geared bikes which would be too big.



Have you looked at Isla.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> Have you looked at Isla.


Yes but swmbo thinks my bikes cost a lot when they dont and no way would she spend £300 on a kids bike.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Yes but swmbo thinks my bikes cost a lot when they dont and no way would she sped £300 on a kids bike.



Shame, it can make the difference between kids enjoying cycling or not.


----------



## summerdays (30 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Yes but swmbo thinks my bikes cost a lot when they dont and no way would she spend £300 on a kids bike.


Get her to look at the 2nd hand prices, so that you sell it on afterwards at a similar price. They definitely do small framed bikes, that's how I got mine onto the next sized bike, when the bigger wheels and light bikes means it's easier to keep up with bigger kids.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Get her to look at the 2nd hand prices, so that you sell it on afterwards at a similar price. They definitely do small framed bikes, that's how I got mine onto the next sized bike, when the bigger wheels and light bikes means it's easier to keep up with bigger kids.


Cheers, we bought a bike for x mas for him , it was an halfords job as she saves all year for love 2 shop vouchers and thats a store you can use them at , another thing he does not look after stuff as hes a typical rough and tumble boy who slings stuff about no matter how much they cost .His last bike needed a new wheel because he slung it down somewhere and destroyed the rim and spokes.


----------

